# 1/100 Detail Parts



## lzdaily (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello, all.

I'm new to the forum and am looking for some guidance. I'm primarily a model railroader, but I'm branching out a bit to build some other subjects. On deck is one of Revell's Pt 212 kits. I think I found somewhere that it's a 1/100 scale model (they couldn't make it 1/72 like the PT 109 could they?). I'd like to replace some of the detail. Some parts I can scratch from styrene and brass wire. Others parts not so much. Specifically, is there a source for 1/100 50 cal or 20 mm guns? How about anchors and other nautical items? Any help would be most appreciated.

Thanks,
Larry

Take a survey on hobbies at https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/PB2M9CZ


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A quick Google shows the kit as 1/87 (HO), 1/96 (which is a common ship scale) AND 1/100! Yeesh!

(The 212 was a 78-foot Higgins boat, so measure your kit and do the math to find out the actual scale). You may have an easier time finding 1/96 accessories than 1/100.


----------



## lzdaily (Dec 4, 2011)

John P said:


> A quick Google shows the kit as 1/87 (HO), 1/96 (which is a common ship scale) AND 1/100! Yeesh!
> 
> (The 212 was a 78-foot Higgins boat, so measure your kit and do the math to find out the actual scale). You may have an easier time finding 1/96 accessories than 1/100.


You ready for this? By my calculations, 78 foot boat in 1/96 would be 9.75" and in 1/100 would be 9.36". The model measures 9.125". That makes it approximately 1/103 scale. Are my numbers off, or should I go find a brick wall to bang my head on?

I also just noticed that the instruction sheet says the boat was 75'. Even if that were true, the model would be 1/99 scale, not 1/96 or 1/100.

Larry


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aaaah, good old "box scale!" :lol:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That kit predates standard scales by 20 years... its what is known as "box scale". Various sites give various scales for the kit and they vary. I think, based on the guns and figures in the kit that it is larger than 1/100. For example the figures are much larger than those in the Revell 1/96 scale rocket kits. You can determine the proper scale by working back from the length of the actual boat.


----------

